# proibir vs vetar



## reka39

Hello! What's the difference between proibir and vetar? Thanks!


----------



## Joca

They are synonyms, but *vetar* is a lot more formal and usually applies to a law, a candidate, a proposition.


----------



## reka39

Joca said:


> They are synonyms, but *vetar* is a lot more formal and usually applies to a law, a candidate, a proposition.



Thanks! Can you provide me with some examples ?


----------



## marta12

- O Presidente da República vetou a proposta de lei da Assembleia da República. (nesta frase não é possível usar o verbo 'proibir')
- Os sócios do clube vetaram a entrada do candidato a membro (desse clube). (em Portugal, também não usamos nesta frase o verbo 'proibir')
- A proposta de lei do Partido Comunista (por exemplo) foi vetada pela maioria do Parlamento. (não é possível usar 'proibir')
- Os cães estão proibidos de entrar em cafés. (não é possível usar 'vetar')


----------



## Rhetorica

In Portugal, the use of the word _vetar _is almost exclusive to political matters, and it often refers to the act of rejecting a law, a proposition, a resolution (just like the English verb 'to veto'). In this case, the word has a unique meaning and is not synonym of _proibir_.

Some examples from a Portuguese newspaper:

«O Presidente da República vetou a nova lei das uniões de facto, considerando "inoportuno" que em final de legislatura se façam alterações de fundo à actual lei.» source

In English:
"The President of the Republic vetoed [= rejected, sent back] the new law on cohabitation, considering "inopportune" to make substantive changes on the current law at the end of the legislative period"

«A Rússia e a China vetaram esta quinta-feira uma nova resolução do Conselho de Segurança das Nações Unidas para obrigar o Presidente Bashar al-Assad, [sic] a cumprir o Plano Annan» source

In English:
"Russia and China vetoed this thursday a new UN Security Council resolution that would force President Bashar al-Assad to execute the Annan Plan."


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> - O Presidente da República vetou a proposta de lei da Assembleia da República. (nesta frase não é possível usar o verbo 'proibir')
> - Os sócios do clube vetaram a entrada do candidato a membro (desse clube). (em Portugal, também não usamos nesta frase o verbo 'proibir')
> - A proposta de lei do Partico Comunista (por exemplo) foi vetada pela maioria do Parlamento. (não é possível usar 'proibir')
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks! So it is something like 'did not approve' (+ there are some legal consequences due to this choice).
> I personally associate the 'veto' just to the UN, that's because our president of the republic has a minor power of veto and in the case of parlament we use another verb.


----------



## Guigo

Rhetorica said:


> In Portugal, the use of the word _vetar _is almost exclusive to political matters, and it often refers to the act of rejecting a law, a proposition, a resolution (just like the English verb 'to veto').



Vale o mesmo acima, para o Brasil.

Há um outro verbo: _vedar_, com sentido de proibir ou obstruir, negar, não permitir; esconder, cobrir, etc.

Aparece em algumas frases: "É vedado o banho de mar nesta praia"; "Fica vedado o acesso a esta rua".


----------



## Carfer

No sentido de _'proibir_', em Portugal também podemos usar '_vedar_', que tem a mesma raiz de 'vetar', embora a frequência do seu uso seja bastante inferior a '_proibir_'. Como Rhetorica disse, '_vetar_' não é sinónimo de '_proibir_' em Portugal no sentido de que não corresponde a uma interdição. _'Vetar_' corresponde ao uso de um direito: o direito de veto, ou seja, o de, pela não aprovação ou voto negativo de quem veta, impedir a entrada em vigor de uma lei ou tornar ineficaz ou suspender um acto.


----------



## reka39

Thanks for your help. For those that can understand italian - I understand that 'vedar' is 'vietare' and 'vetar' is 'porre il veto'. We use 'proibir' with the same meaning as you have in Portuguese.


----------



## reka39

Thanks for your help. For those that can understand italian - I understand that 'vedar' is 'vietare' and 'vetar' is 'porre il veto'. We use 'proibir' with the same meaning as you have in Portuguese.


----------



## Istriano

reka39 said:


> Thanks for your help. For those that can understand italian - I understand that 'vedar' is 'vietare' and 'vetar' is 'porre il veto'. We use 'proibir' with the same meaning as you have in Portuguese.


  Different languages have different expressions:    _accesso vietato (it) = acesso interditado (brpt) _


----------



## reka39

marta12 said:


> - O Presidente da República vetou a proposta de lei da Assembleia da República. (nesta frase não é possível usar o verbo 'proibir')
> - Os sócios do clube vetaram a entrada do candidato a membro (desse clube). (em Portugal, também não usamos nesta frase o verbo 'proibir')
> - A proposta de lei do Partido Comunista (por exemplo) foi vetada pela maioria do Parlamento. (não é possível usar 'proibir')
> - Os cães estão proibidos de entrar em cafés. (não é possível usar 'vetar')



Hello! In these examples, I believe that only in 2) and 4) it's possible to rephase the sentence with 'vedar', am I right? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Olá!

No 2º, não. Como explicou o Carfer, trata-se "do direito de vetar, do voto negativo".


----------



## Carfer

reka39 said:


> Hello! In these examples, I believe that only in 2) and 4) it's possible to rephase the sentence with 'vedar', am I right? Thanks!



Não, dos quatro exemplos, só no último é possível: _'Está vedada aos cães a entrada em cafés'. _No segundo caso caso seria possível, mas em circunstâncias diferentes: se se tratasse de impedir a entrada no clube a alguém que já fosse sócio, por exemplo _'A Direcção do clube mandou vedar a entrada a dois sócios que estavam alcoolizados'. _Agora tratando-se da concessão de um direito, como é o caso da filiação no clube, não. '_Vetar_' é o termo adequado.


----------



## reka39

Thanks! For me the difference is very subtle, I believe I need more examples. 
- Which verb would you use to say that my employer prohibits to use the internet during work?
- Which verb would you use to say that my father doesn't allow me to use his car because, according to him, I don't drive well? 
- Which verb would you use to say that I'm not allowed to use my father's car for a week because he punished me for taking a bad mark?
Thanks!


----------



## marta12

- O meu patrão proíbe o uso da internet ....
- O meu pai não me deixa guiar o seu carro/proíbiu-me de guiar o seu carro, .......
- o mesmo que em cima

Nas frases 2 e 3 é mais vulgar usarmos, , _'não me deixa guiar_' do _que 'proíbiu-me de guiar'_.
Nestas frases,também usamos mais,  _'guiar' _do que '_usar_'


----------



## Alderamin

Concordo com a marta12.
Podemos também empregar "não estar autorizado" ou "não ter autorização/permissão" na frase: "I'm not allowed to use my father's car for a week because he punished me for taking a bad mark."
Por exemplo:
O meu pai não me dá autorização para usar o carro dele durante uma semana e castigou-me por ter tirado uma má nota.
Não tenho permissão para usar o carro do meu pai durante uma semana e ele castigou-me por ter tirado uma má nota.

Ou conduzir (to drive).


----------

